
Timelion: The time series composer for Kibana – Elastic - rbanffy
https://www.elastic.co/blog/timelion-timeline?ultron=luke-warm-email17&blade=touch-email&hulk=email&mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiT0Rjd1lqZzBNMkpsWVdFeCIsInQiOiJSYWw1RmJmNkpWTHJTWDdHeDM2c1I5TVFuVDYyZFN5MUVQTmRCVEVUR2grNVZcL1FJTklpZHZoK1diQmc3UWlzWXRvZG5jWWc5SnhXUk5jRW00N05EdTVUM29COE1iQXJ6eEh4SjR5Q0pmeW00Vkt2MFJJdkZkcG1sTUNsZEdYNVUifQ%3D%3D
======
pmontra
> Timelion, pronounced "Timeline"

Does that comes naturally to native English speakers, especially with the lion
icon at the left of the name in the product dashboard?

